# what do you think of my puppy's nerves?



## hatem zalloum (Aug 24, 2014)

wishing you all a marry Christmas and a happy new year in advance. i have a 6 month old puppy that i got from jinopo kennels in the Czech republic. He had a great prey drive since i got him at the age of 8 weeks & when he bites he never lets go. his nerves seems to be solid except that he barks a lot at every sound he hears! 
he feels home wherever i take him and gets along very well in any new environment immediately, mind you he once at the age of 16 weeks barked at a man holding a big bag and and at a big garbage bag siting on the ground that was the end of it. he never did it again. oh, and he's been not so confidant around dogs, he would bark and not get close to the dog and if the dog approaches he will get away!

my question is, is barking at sounds & avoiding dogs is a sign of weaker nerves?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

From my history here on the forum in following threads like this the answer is generally yes with requests to show video to illustrate the behavior. What you see may not be what is actually taking place.

Some people enjoy having dogs that alert, even if for non threat specific noises. Some need it, depending upon their living situation and don't particularly care why the dog does it.

Avoiding other dogs. Well I guess my first question is do you have other dogs in the home? There's a ton of subtle stuff that takes place in dog interactions. Could be one significant event occurred that is benefited by avoidance. Yet, I've seen that turn into a sign of somewhat wicked things to come.

The imagination goes all over. Back up what you are interested in knowing about because your question is a little like asking us to judge the character of a partner who talks a lot but is aloof around others. You get what I am saying? Is that really what you are after is a bunch of guesses?


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I think your puppy, at six months, is still a baby and his nerves are about what you should expect at that age. Keep him safe, do stuff that builds his confidence and set him up for success. Don't do shit to test him, push him into discomfort to see what he's made of, or allow him to be bullied by strange dogs. 

Puppies go through fear periods. They act weird. They need a chance to grow and mature, physically and mentally. Some mature mentally sooner than others. At this age, your puppy is not going to show a lot of maturity. 

What does your breeder say about his behaviour? Are you concerned that he lacks something? How do you think he should react in this situation? What is your response to his behaviour? What kind of exposure has he had to other dogs? 

Like Nicole said, pretty hard to guess what's going on without seeing it.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (Jun 7, 2006)

Dogs with really solid nerves would not display the behaviors you described. But it is not necessarily a sign that your dog will have nerve issues. He could just be a lower threshold for defense/ more reactive dog. I would say with a dog like you are describing, it could go either way. I prefer a pup who wants to play with other dogs and is not barking at things like a bag.


----------



## hatem zalloum (Aug 24, 2014)

thank you all! will take a couple of videos of leo and come back to you soon.


----------

